# Removing Adobe CS3 trial to install real



## alra111 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was reading the instructions for installing Adobe PhotoShop CS3.

I had to remove my trial software first, which wasn't expired yet.

Here were Adobe's instructions.

Before you uninstall, close all applications currently running on your systemincluding other Adobe applications, Microsoft Office applications, and browser windows.
IMPORTANT: Mac OS has new uninstall functionality. DO NOT drag applications to the trash to uninstall them. To safely uninstall on Mac OS X, double-click the product installer in Applications\Utilities\Adobe Installers. Authenticate as an administrator, then select Remove Components and follow the on-screen instructions.
*Note: Before uninstalling you will need to deactivate Photoshop CS3 by choosing Help > Deactivate and following the on screen instructions.
*
Of course, this little "Note" came AFTER the instructions for uninstalling, which I had already followed.

Now, whenever I try to install, it tells me I cannot install Adobe Photoshop CS3 because it conflicts with:

Adobe PhotoShop CS3.

Nice, huh?

Did I just spend all this moeny for nothing?

How can I get around this?

Alra111


----------



## Natobasso (Feb 9, 2008)

Search for Photoshop and remove any .plist and .pref files you find for CS3. If you still have the Adobe CS3 uninstaller run that too.


----------



## Diablorist (Feb 10, 2008)

I did the exact same thing as you, glad to see I'm not the only one  
You can remove CS3 from your system using the CS3 Clean Script available at
http://www.adobe.com/support/contact/cs3clean.html


----------



## ryans6002 (Apr 7, 2008)

is there a way to remove illustator or photoshop cs3 without using the adobe clean script download or using the adobe uninstaller? i already threw uninstaller files in the trash and cant download the adobe clean script.
cheers!


----------



## eric2006 (Apr 7, 2008)

Why can't you download the script? You can look for adobe-related files with spotlight, perhaps.


----------

